# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  Exercises for fitness

## Alden

Exercise is the most important tool for fitness. there are many exercises that are good for fitness but these are most beneficial.
Running
Jogging
Swimming
Cycling
Jumping rope
Yoga.

----------


## Bentlay

Hey friend,I am agree with your all reviews because i know that exercises are so good for keep fitness of the body and build the
body muscles.According to me that exercises are so good for the physically activeness and reduce the mentally stress.All these
exercises are so good for build the body muscles.

Brienshamp Personal Trainer

----------


## herryjohn

Yes all these exercise is necessary for every person for a good and fit health. Its improve your will power and fair glow of face and become attractive and smart look, and white teeth also helpful to an attractive face so keep white teeth with brush daily. Thanks.

----------


## paulschinider87

Yeah that's true because if you doing exercise daily, it will maintain your whole body also your inner parts because today cardiac problem is mostly common problem health issue in today people life, so everyone should be aware of this and try to doing exercise daily to maintain there lives & their body.

----------


## davidsmith36

Practice is the most imperative instrument for wellness. there are numerous activities that are useful for wellness yet these are generally helpful. 
Running 
Swimming 
Cycling 
Bouncing rope 
Yoga.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

Its all good exercise for fitness. Do it regularly to live healthy and also take laughing exercise to live happy always without any tension for your daily work pressure.

----------


## Henry

Exercise is the most imperative device for wellness, there are numerous activities that are useful for wellness yet these are most useful, running, running, swimming, cycling, bouncing rope, yoga...

----------


## steve5

Exercise regularly to keep your physiology in good condition, but exercise according to your body with the consult sports expert

----------


## danamiller

useful info. thanks

----------


## samanthadavis4045

thanks, it is very relevant for me!

----------


## ambermillington

Thanks you for providing the information!

----------

